# Dead Anemone, ammonia spike, lesson learned.



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

OK so I'm sorry to say but i made a newbie mistake.

I purchased a Green BTA at my LFS. They are very good and I buy from them all the time, never had a problem. 

I buy from them so often I very rarely QT my new comers. (1st mistake)
I drip acclimated the little guy and stuck him in a LR crease. 
The next day he had completely disintegrated!!!!!!!!!

I called the FS and they told me they too had all there BTA die and they have no problem giving me a refund or store credit.

However now I've got huge ammonia issues.

All in all no matter how reputable your sources are QT first for at least a WEEK!


Also I should add:
This is an established tank and the ammonia shouldn't be too touch bringing back down, I also added some carbon into the filter.

 Poor BTA he was beautiful


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a BTA go through a PH, near killed everything i had, i did 20% water change every day for a week and nothing died


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I woke up to both of my beautiful 3 year old orange linckia's dead this morning  

This is really beggaring to take its toll on me, how could I have been more foolish. 

Ammonia seems to be under control now I wonder if anything else is going to go wrong.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your anemone. This is one of the very few instances that I might consider an ammonia reducing solution such as Amquell. The daily 20% water changes for a week sound like a solid plan too. Sounds like you have a very reputable LFS that you are dealing with too. Not surprised to hear of your linckia's death but I am sorry. You are being a bit hard on yourself. I think that most of us would have done exactly as you did and suffered the same results. Sometimes stuff happens. Hope your tank returns to normal soon.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is why I always keep enough already mixed SW on hand to do at least a 50% water change. It wont necessarily solve the ammmonia spike but it will let me get more SW mixing and still do a large water change and "stop the bleeding" in the mean time. A tactic such as this can prevent a tank from crashing on you!

Sorry to hear of your misfortune. Just rest easy knowing you aint the first one this has happened too and you wont be the last. It doesnt make it any easier, but at least you can look back and have some lessons learned out of the deal and prevent it from happening to you again.


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

First off, sorry for your loss! Hate to loose any livestock! Hope things are getting better. Keep us up to date on whats going on.

I think we all have made similar mistakes, if you can call it that. My dad always told me that lessons are expensive so we learn from them!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, sorry about your loss also. Hope it does not cause a chain reaction, keep it under control, waterchanges are your friend.


----------



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)

Also one thing i always suggest that every one keep at least one containure of puregin made by seachem around just in case it is needed. I run it in my system along with my carbon and other items. If something like this would to happen to me i would add another puregin to suck up the ammonia faster.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your nem and linckias. We really have all done something like this, although hearing about other peoples' similar mistakes rarely makes you feel better. Hopefully your ammonia spike doesn't do too much other damage. I completely agree with Imaexpat2 about having a bunch of salt water premixed "in case of emergency;" I do the same thing. Cheer up though. At least you learned something right?


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

One other thought even if you don't have water pre mixed you should check with your LFS. I actually got lazy a little while ago and started buying my reef water already mixed. It costs me maybe a little more, but it is so much easier. Also I know that the SG of items I buy is the same as that in my tank. Not for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Fish Finder said:


> Also one thing i always suggest that every one keep at least one containure of puregin made by seachem around just in case it is needed.


Doesn't hurt to keep a bottle of pure "Scotch" made by Dewars around too should an emergency arise!


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

drhank said:


> Doesn't hurt to keep a bottle of pure "Scotch" made by Dewars around too should an emergency arise!


:really funny:


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the responses, my ammonia issue seems to be under control now and there has been no other casualties. Hopefully we are done. 

On a good note I just got two more Hydor Koralia number 4s in the mail today YAY!


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Good news on both accounts. On a separate but related now, I am in the market for some Hydor's, did you find an exceptionally good deal somewhere?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I found what I believe is a pretty good deal.

Aloha Aquariums Home Page

here is a direct link the the boys I bought

Hydor Koralia 4 Aquarium Pump 1200 GPH


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

WOw, that is quite a good deal. I was ready to order them from saltwaterfish.com and would have paid more for sure! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

shipping is more expensive then swf.com however they are cheaper on the product. They shipped the next day and i got it in about 3 days with regular shipping.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Hydor Koralia Water Circulation Pumps

Liveaquaria.com has them for about a buck fifty more as they are on sale. Normally they are about 65 bucks each! So either is a heck of a deal!!!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, those are really good deals. I might have to pick a couple of them up


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonder who has cheaper shipping?


----------

